# Transplants



## rusty (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16877393


----------



## qst42know (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder what the values of these type metals are.


----------



## rusty (Feb 21, 2012)

qst42know said:


> I wonder what the values of these type metals are.




Judging from the prices on ebay for titanium - plenty. I gather you have taken note of the tonnage these guys handle in a years time.


----------



## qst42know (Feb 21, 2012)

I just found it, $16 a kilo. 

If my math is right 3.6 million a year.

That's some real bones. :mrgreen:


----------



## Smack (Feb 21, 2012)

That stuff should be given back to the family with the ashes. Steeling if you ask me, I can see a class action suit on each place, you can easily prove your relative had an implant. I see this kind of activity coming to an end. I'm sure some people don't care but I'm sure some aren't told either.


----------



## rusty (Feb 22, 2012)

Smack said:


> That stuff should be given back to the family with the ashes. Steeling if you ask me, I can see a class action suit on each place, you can easily prove your relative had an implant. I see this kind of activity coming to an end. I'm sure some people don't care but I'm sure some aren't told either.



Smack this company has been in business over 10 years this is nothing new.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juFaT9o-Jug[/youtube]


----------



## LibertyRising (Feb 22, 2012)

It is a bit like grave robbing though....just above ground.


----------



## qst42know (Feb 22, 2012)

You didn't read the story.

The families give their permission to recycle the metals because 75% of the money is donated to charities.

What I didn't see in the video is the gold panning line?


----------



## skippy (Feb 23, 2012)

I once took a guided tour of a cemetary and crematorium as part of an architectural open house. The crematorium operator was answering questions and I asked what they did with the gold teeth. He claimed he never saw any sort of metals come through. Ha! An awkward question to answer truthfully though... I don't really blame him.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 1, 2012)

Colorado undertaker accused of stealing dental gold from corpses

http://news.yahoo.com/colorado-undertaker-accused-stealing-dental-gold-corpses-010834731.html


----------

